# "ps" - Ausgabe des kompletten CMD



## starbuck86 (13. November 2008)

Hallo COMM.

Ich habe hier einen Prozess laufen, dessen Argumenten-Ausgabe weit über die Anzeige reicht. (Die Länge der Zeichen beträgt >250 Zeichen). Mit der Ausgabe 

```
ps -ef
```


```
ps -eo args
```
bekomme ich immer nur den abgeschnittenen Bereich (ich schätze mal etwa 80 Zeichen). 
Weiss jemand, wie ich mir die komplette Argumentenzeile ausgeben lassen kann. Also den kompletten Programmaufruf vom ersten bis zum letzten Zeichen?

Danke && Gruß
Thomas


----------



## deepthroat (13. November 2008)

Hi.





starbuck86 hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe hier einen Prozess laufen, dessen Argumenten-Ausgabe weit über die Anzeige reicht. (Die Länge der Zeichen beträgt >250 Zeichen). Mit der Ausgabe
> 
> ```
> ps -ef
> ...


Das hängt von der Breite deines Terminals ab.

Versuch's mal so:
	
	
	



```
ps -eo args --width=2000
```
Siehe "man ps" 

Gruß


----------



## GH@NDI (15. November 2008)

Besser ist die Lösung, die Ausgabe von *ps* einfach an einen pager wie less zu pipen:


```
ps -eo | less
```

Und wenn man eh weiß, was man sucht, kann man auch gleich mit grep Filtern:


```
ps -eo | grep -i "programm" | less
```

less wird durch Drücken der Taste 'q' beendet. Navigiert wird mit den Pfeiltasten oder Bild Auf/Ab.

Die ganzen restlichen Informationen gibts wie immer in den Manpages


----------

